# Power Service 911?



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> So, I was just reading recent posts on here, but I can't figure out what, exactly you would do with it. We don't have a screw on fuel filter like they did in the old Benzes where I could see something like this being possible. Our fuel filter is in the back, under the car, and not in a convenient position.
> 
> DIESEL 9?1?1® For Winter Emergencies: Winter Rescue Formula ? use to reliquefy gelled fuel and de-ice frozen fuel-filters.
> 
> Woudl like to see discussion on this and what your thoughts are.



Is that stuff even safe to use? The guy at the local service station that I use for tire rotations, inspections, etc told me the stuff is pretty bad for the car. He sells it too.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

VtTD said:


> Is that stuff even safe to use? The guy at the local service station that I use for tire rotations, inspections, etc told me the stuff is pretty bad for the car. He sells it too.


Yeah it's safe to use. Dealers use it all the time. I sold 14 cases of it this morning lol. The guy must of needed to get stocked up. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

We used to use power service products with mixed results on our fleet of trucks, have had much better luck with the product listed below.
[h=2]Polar Power[/h]


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Is that stuff even safe to use? The guy at the local service station that I use for tire rotations, inspections, etc told me the stuff is pretty bad for the car. He sells it too.


The "911" product in particular contains alcohol and is designed more or less for emergencies (hence the name) when the system has already gelled. Continued use of it is probably not recommended in a diesel vehicle.

However, the anti-gel additives, such as PowerService white bottle, do not contain alcohol. Those are used to prevent gelling in the first place and are fine for continued use.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

For the OP question, I couldn't say for sure if it actually works by just putting some in the tank. I've never personally used it (or had to), but I know people who have, and they say it does help. In a pinch I'd try it, but I don't know that I'd hold my breath on it saving me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> For the OP question, I couldn't say for sure if it actually works by just putting some in the tank. I've never personally used it (or had to), but I know people who have, and they say it does help. In a pinch I'd try it, but I don't know that I'd hold my breath on it saving me.



See, that's what I am thinking. With our CTDs, I don't think there is any way this stuff could possibly be useful. Still want to hear any more ideas y'all have.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

diesel said:


> See, that's what I am thinking. With our CTDs, I don't think there is any way this stuff could possibly be useful. Still want to hear any more ideas y'all have.


I'd look into adding anti gel for diesel. We sell that stuff at carquest. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I will let you know in a couple hours. trying to find someone to take me to the store to get a bottle of it right now...cause mine hasn't been able to start all morning even though it has warmed up to -9...tempted to call the dealer and just have them tow it in under warranty.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Luigi said:


> I will let you know in a couple hours. trying to find someone to take me to the store to get a bottle of it right now...cause mine hasn't been able to start all morning even though it has warmed up to -9...tempted to call the dealer and just have them tow it in under warranty.


That power service 911 in the red bottle is for fuels already frozen or gelled up and the white bottle is for fuels that aren't but it will prevent it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> That power service 911 in the red bottle is for fuels already frozen or gelled up and the white bottle is for fuels that aren't but it will prevent it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well mine is gelled...and i already had some of the white bottle in there.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

While I agree the problem is likely gelled fuel, perhaps it's a different issue. Failed glow-plugs perhaps? Just throwing out other theories.

I'm sure our fuel is slightly different, but I'm a ways north of you, and we've seen temps like what you're seeing now for a solid week. I've been running straight #2 diesel (probably has some additives in it) with double doses of white bottle PowerService and so far no gelling.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

PanJet said:


> While I agree the problem is likely gelled fuel, perhaps it's a different issue. Failed glow-plugs perhaps? Just throwing out other theories.
> 
> I'm sure our fuel is slightly different, but I'm not that far north of you, and we've seen temps like what you're seeing now for a solid week. I've been running straight #2 diesel (probably has some additives in it) with double doses of white bottle PowerService and so far no gelling.


Yeah it could be a fouled Glo plug. That could happen too. I didnt think of that lol. Thanks for bringing this up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Well the 911 says to put some in the Fuel Filter...but since we have no easy access to it, I just put some in the tank...useless basically.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The only other thing I can suggest is a store brand or name brand Anti-Gel for diesel fuel. I haven't had anyone come back on that 911 stuff yet.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys make sure you ass the correct amount of Anti-Gel . I never ever have had my fuel gel in all types of weather conditions . Power Service 911 is good for an Emergency but not good on your injection system due to the Alcohol in the 911 power service.


----------

